# Vehicle Wrap



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Has anyone thought about wrapping the outback in something custom? I was just thinking about getting a camo pattern, but wanted to run it by everyone and get some thoughts.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

That would be really cool, but expensive I think.....Pictures if you do it are manditory!


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey..huntin' season is here...what a great idea.

Yep, gotta see the pictures


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Call me clueless, but I have no idea what you're even talking about. Are you talking about custom vinyl decals to cover the entire trailer?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> Call me clueless, but I have no idea what you're even talking about. Are you talking about custom vinyl decals to cover the entire trailer?


Yes, alot of big companies are opting for a vinyl wrap, as opposed to painting. (Coca Cola and red bull most notably) They even cover the windows, but have little holes so you can see out the sides. Some of the big bus companies use it for advertising on those big green house side windows....


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I wanted to wrap The Abi-one, but Stacey didn't like my idea or the price!! I wanted to do sort of a "ruins" look, and an open door with someone "caught on the john"!! We 'tested' a piece of the pinhole stuff they put over the window, and it is surprisingly see-through! not much different than looking through a regular screen. BUT you can't take pictures through it. I don't remember what Stacey took a picture of, BUT the picture had a 6x6 black square in the middle of it!!

My sign guy REALLY wanted to do my "wrap", and offered me a good deal, but we couldn't convince Stacey!! So we got custom Outbackers.com decals, and Abi-one decals.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

That would be cool. There are many sign shops that will remove the old decals and replace them with something of your liking too.

This is surprisingly affordable. Way, way cheaper than paint.

Carey


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

It is cheaper than paint but still expensive. I have been doing truck wraps myself and I get a nice chunk of money for it. Not only is the printer a big expense, but the material is expensive. (at least if you want the good stuff that will last more than 4 months)


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

There was a company called camoclad(spelling?) that used to do kits for hunting rigs. Vinyl sheets of camo for Burbs, trucks, ATV's. Might get kinda pricy on somthing that big though. Check with Chatanooga Shooter Supply. They were one of my suppliers when I had my FFL and I think they can steer you in right direction.---Mike


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

rock hill said:


> Has anyone thought about wrapping the outback in something custom? I was just thinking about getting a camo pattern, but wanted to run it by everyone and get some thoughts.


Git - R - Done ! Maybe Realtree ? Hmmm I could get it to match my Mossberg shotgun. LOL You couldn't find your Outback in the woods then.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Why do i think of this image whn you mention vehicle wrap?


----------

